# Greetings....



## Dee

My family currently consists of myself, my husband, our 17 year old daughter and our 12 year old cat. We live in Ohio. We had a lovely Rough Collie that we lost a little over a year ago to a mystery illness that pretty much had the vets stumped. We were never able to get a definitive diagnosis and ultimately were unable to save him. We also lost another 12 year old cat recently to an apparent neurological condition that was also hard to diagnose. Suffice to say, the past year and half has been a bit of an emotional roller caster ride for us in that regard. 

But...we are finally beginning to feel emotionally ready to take the plunge again and maybe get another puppy within the next couple of months. (The house just feels sooo empty without a dog in it.) Getting another collie is definitely an option. But I've also been researching various other breeds and have become quite smitten with the Vizsla. Since I've never even known one personally, though, I want to make sure it would be a good fit for our family (and the other way around). I've joined the forum in hopes of getting some inside information from those who actually live with these beautiful dogs on a daily basis. I've already been reading lots of posts here and will continue to do so. I'll probably have tons of questions for you all. Hopefully, you will bear with me. So far, it seems to be a friendly environment....


----------



## redbirddog

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2009/07/nice-into-to-vizsla-video.html

Dee,
You may be a good fit. The blog I started a little over 3 years ago is almost all about the Hungarian Pointer. 

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2009/06/jack-sharkey-my-dog-world-inspiration.html

Take your time. Find the Vizsla Club in your area. Maybe find fellow Vizsla Forum owners that live close to you in Ohio.

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2010/07/purchasing-vizsla-so-it-doesnt-end-up.html

RBD


----------



## Dee

Thanks, I'll check out your blog and the other sources you suggest. My biggest concern is that our household may not be high energy enough. I used to walk quite a lot with our collie. But no one in my family is super athletic. No one hunts. We have a nice sized fenced in yard. But we do not have acres of land that a dog could run freely. I get the impression that Vizslas have energy to burn and might not be very happy in a more subdued environment. But I'm completely charmed by their overall personalities, based on everything I've read and seen....


----------



## dmp

Naw - we're a bunch of jerks here, really. 

I kid. 

Want the bottom line? Here's the bottom line from my perspective:

I don't buy into doing a lot of soul-searching for a dog. I don't like measuring 'fit' with families. I think - course, I'm a romantic - I think we should fall in LOVE with our dog, then just adjust ourselves to do what it takes. Worry about the fit after - IF You are committed. Now, not everyone is - I get that. But, just as I could NEVER find a car or a lover based on the technical data or even either of those two parts of life "making sense" or being "a safe choice" - I buy passionately, and love with everything I am. That translate to my Aoife (pronounced 'Eve-uh')

In the end, it's a dog. Dogs tend to adapt within a range of behaviours and lifestyles. I don't run my 15 week old pup 2 hours a day. She gets a little mouthy sometimes if we neglect her for an hour or so while we remodel the house, do yard maint, etc..but those times? We love on her and get her runnin' good. She's most happy when she's asleep in our lap. BEST thing about this breed is when they are lazily loafing around. When they are standing next to you LEANING on you because they want to be closer to you. BEST part is not their athletic prowess or their ability to 'do tricks' to entertain their humans. The best of a vizlsa lives squarely in their capacity for love - or whatever Dogs call it. 



Regards!


----------



## dmp

redbirddog said:


> Maybe find fellow Vizsla Forum owners that live close to you in Ohio.


Don't you mean "Hungarian Pointer" Forum owners?  

:beers:


----------



## jjohnson

@DMP- Thank you for "your" perspective on dog ownership. I agree 100% and couldn't have said it better myself! If I had consulted this forum before getting our Gus, I'm sure people would have said we shouldn't get a V. And maybe by technical standards we shouldn't have. But we couldn't love our little guy more. He is a handful, a pain in the butt, has some behavioral issues that I didn't expect to have to deal with, but I wouldn't trade him in for any other dog! We have just adjusted our lifestyle a little here and there, and we are convinced that Gus is in the 95th percentile when it comes to spoiled, happy dogs!

As far as exercise goes, we don't hunt, lead crazily active lives, or live on a farm either. We take Gus to parks and fields in our area and chuck the ball over and over again, or take him swimming, etc. Doing stuff like this with him has become our new hobby. On Saturday mornings we get up and say "well, how should we exercise this little bugger today?" As long as you're willing to make an effort, I think you will be okay.


----------



## redbirddog

I guess I shouldn't spend so much time with Vizsla Rescue folks.

But not everyone can stay married to that mad passionate love they met at 18. With a divorce rate over 50% isn't that an indication maybe we should use what is between our ears more and less what is between other parts of our bodies?

A wife / husband or dog remain long after the flame dies down.

How will you feel in 10 years. A Hungarian Pointer deserves better than "it will all work out."

Like Sir McCarthy sang. "Will you still need me, will you still feed me when I'm 64."

I'm going to take a bit of a vacation from the forum. It will be good for my blood pressure I've been told.

You'll know where to find me.

Happy trails and trials,

RBD


----------



## Vizsla Baby

Even if you are not a super active family, you can still find places for your dog to run. We are fortunate, we live on an acre and twice a week go out to our 34 acre farm.

The other 5 days we take Sadie to a dog park or take her to a middle school & let her run around the fenced in football & baseball fields chasing birds.

You can also look for gentle hiking trails in your area, ponds, lakes or gentle rivers for swimming, you can treadmill train your dog for bad rainy & snowy days (but they'd prefer to be outside), you can bike with your adult Vizsla and have them run along beside you.

Just do your research first to make sure you have a few options near you.

Vizslas are wonderful dogs. Loving, kind, smart, trainable, well behaved, fun loving..... They are also tend to jump on people - sometimes hitting them in bad spots or almost knocking them down and they do need an hour or two of running per day. They also would hate to be crated all day. They are simply too active for it. If you work, I'd consider doggie day care. 

If you are ready for one and get one, you will fall in love. Fantastic breed!


----------



## flynnandlunasmom

RBD (if you haven't left yet), not sure why you get so stressed about the way other's view their relationships with their vizslas? I respect that for you, they're meant to hunt. But, that's clearly not the case for all. As long as you are happily hunting with yours and others are happily hunting, or showing, or jogging, or swimming, or playing fetch with etc. theirs, all is well with the world. I think the kind of love that folks on this forum have for their dogs is not the kind anyone is at risk of falling out of. I for one, enjoy the many contributions you make to the forum even though my v's have a different life from your v's.


----------



## kristen

To add my 2 cents.

While Vizsla owners dont need to hunt, or have huge acreage etc, a Vizsla owner does need to be active. If you weren't before, you will be with a V!

My husband quit his gym membership as the dog gives him more exercise than the gym did. We are urban dog owners, with a 10 month old V. He doesn't "need" 2 hours of running a day, but it certainly makes _his life and ours better_. When he gets his fill of exercise, fresh air and mental stimulation, he is happy as can be. (the mental stimulation does go a long way, a dog with a job is a happy dog). When he doesn't get what he needs, he gets restless.

He's happier and so are we when we're all tired from a good days workout, ready to relax and snuggle on the sofa. This is a big consideration for these dogs. In my eyes if people are not able or willing to do that for their dog, then a less athletic dog may be a better fit.


----------



## Darcy1311

The reply from dmp sums up this beautiful breed to a tee.....they just show so much love and in return just ask to be loved along with loads of exercise and lots of training, go on and jump in with your eyes wide open and experience no other breed of dog like it .....


----------



## threefsh

redbirddog said:


> How will you feel in 10 years. A Hungarian Pointer deserves better than "it will all work out."


More like - How will you feel at around 7-12 months when the dog's exercise requirements are transitioning from "puppy" to adult? I find it funny when people with little baby puppies try to weigh-in on exercise needs. When Riley was tiny, exercise took all of an hour. As she got older and older I started calling her the "Energizer Bunny"... if anyone remembers those commercials (this may date me :-[  ).



Dee said:


> My biggest concern is that our household may not be high energy enough. I used to walk quite a lot with our collie. But no one in my family is super athletic. No one hunts. We have a nice sized fenced in yard. But we do not have acres of land that a dog could run freely. I get the impression that Vizslas have energy to burn and might not be very happy in a more subdued environment. But I'm completely charmed by their overall personalities, based on everything I've read and seen....


The important part is not that *you* are high energy, but that you will take your dog to places where they can burn off *their* crazy energy. I am one of the most laid-back, mellow people I know. I love the breed because I can take my Riley girl hiking off-leash and while I will probably walk 5 miles at most, she does at least double or triple that with her crazy running all over the place. She used to need about 2 hours of exercise to fully tire her out. We're at about 1/2 of that right now with her being at the end of her heat and also recovering from a nasty knee injury.

I commend you for doing your research before buying a puppy! Most 1st time Vizsla owners jump on here and their first post is "My puppy is crazy, running everywhere and biting everything, what do I do? I can't handle this!!!" :

Welcome to the forum! ;D


----------



## Dee

I appreciate all of the perpectives. I do have a tendency to overthink things sometimes. That may be what I'm doing here. I love the fact that Vizlas seem to be friendly, affectionate, cuddly family dogs. I get the impression that they are loaded with personality. And, obviously, they are stunning to look at. All of these things make me think "go for it". But I also think it's important to have at least an inkling of what you're getting into. For the dog's sake as well as ours. I can be plenty patient with a puppy. Our collie was a handful at times, too. I honestly don't mind at all putting a lot of time and energy into making the relationship work. But, if we make that commitment, we are in it for the long haul. I take that seriously. If this type of dog is simply not well suited to our lifestyle, I don't want to make a horrible mistake. I don't want my dog to be one of those that ends up in that rescue situation due to my lack of planning. Hopefully, makes sense. But, again, I may be overthinking things. I actually get the impression that redbirddog would NOT think our family is a good fit? And, if not, I value that opinion as well. That's why I'm here...

dmp, my comment about this seeming to be a friendly place, so far, stems from some of the various forums I have visited in the past. Sometimes people can get a little snarky with each other. I'm not a big fan of that. But it's no reflection on anyone here at all.


----------



## dmp

redbirddog said:


> I guess I shouldn't spend so much time with Vizsla Rescue folks.
> 
> But not everyone can stay married to that mad passionate love they met at 18. With a divorce rate over 50% isn't that an indication maybe we should use what is between our ears more and less what is between other parts of our bodies?



Divorce rates among married people? Bro - that's a terrible analogy for dog ownership and dog relationships. Maybe we should use Death rates instead? I mean, DEATH rates among people are WAY out of control - happening everywhere. Who knows how many Hungarian LoverDogs are left to shelters because people couldn't stay alive!!




> A wife / husband or dog remain long after the flame dies down.


Flame dies down? Ugh. Never. If somebody somehow magically "loses love" for their committed partner they have MUCH deeper issues. Flames only die when people stop caring, touching, loving. We cannot stop ill-prepared people in a (So far) Free nation from buying the pup their heart desires. Instead of the Owner's Clique, our efforts are probably best-served in encouragement, REAL plain talk, and gentleness, lest we forget OUR Venthusiasm (new word, I own you - you guys cant steal it!  ). I wager, without a passionate start of ANY adult relationship, it's a business arrangement...mere 'friendship'. For Dogs, without being passionate and honest people can't help others find out how to handle things. I fear the attitude you're projecting will do more to drive away GOOD owners. Ever seen the movie "Along came Poly"? Ben Stiller, and Jennifer (My Movie Girlfriend, btw) Aniston. 
Premise is, Ben stiller sells insurance risk analysis. ALL The charts and data scream for him to RUN from Polly. Spoiler alert - good thing at the end he shoves the 'data' where it belongs and follows his HEAD (no, not heart. Love/passion form within the brain. Seperating them simply gives people an 'out' when they decide to get lazy and stop living the Love they professed...but I digress..I did not mean that last bit to rhyme.).



> How will you feel in 10 years. A Hungarian Pointer deserves better than "it will all work out."


Doesn't matter how she FEELS in 10 years - we are defined by our actions. Better question: Do you intend to love this creature with all you can?



> Like Sir McCarthy sang. "Will you still need me, will you still feed me when I'm 64."


Like he ALSO sang 



> Bright are the stars that shine
> Dark is the sky
> I know this love of mine
> Will never die
> And I love her


Cheers!


----------



## dmp

Dee said:


> dmp, my comment about this seeming to be a friendly place, so far, stems from some of the various forums I have visited in the past. Sometimes people can get a little snarky with each other. I'm not a big fan of that. But it's no reflection on anyone here at all.


I get that, Dee - I'm a smart-ass...that's all I meant by 'We are Jerks!' :-D


----------



## Suliko

*Dee*, hi and welcome to the forums  Are you ready to WALK WALK WALK? Walk when it rains? Walk when it snows? Walk when it storms? Take showers together? Have a lap always available for a cuddle? Listen to complaining about a toy under a couch? Have an extra set of eyes following you everywhere around the house? Share (or give up) your pillow at night? Be kissed endlessly?  Give endless love and affection? If you answer YES, then Vizsla is the right choice for you


----------



## Dee

Oh, yes, I actually miss not having a dog to walk - even in all types of weather. I still walk, but it's not the same without my companion by my side. And the cuddlier, the better!


----------



## Westx

Good luck Dee. I have a 7month old boy & I wouldn't trade him for the world ;D


----------



## pippa31

Hi Dee,

Welcome to the forum! 

I know a lot of people have talked about the exercise requirements of a Vizsla, but I have to say that wasn't the biggest adjustment in our house. Yes, both my husband and I are active - we both run regularly (which you can't really do with a Vizsla on-leash until they are 18 months or older IMO), we love camping and hiking and being outside. AND, when I researched Vizslas, there was a lot of information about how much exercise a Vizsla might need. So, we weren't surprised about that when Pippa came to our house.

That being said, I would use the "search tab" to look up puppy biting, nipping, etc. There are LOTS of threads about puppy biting/nipping on here. Pippa was a HORRIBLE biter for the first 12 weeks we had her home. It was frustrating to say the least!!! I have owned other dogs before Pippa and I have to say the "puppy biting" stage is worse in Vizslas. Again, just my opinion 

Are you planning to crate train your dog? I would also use the search tab to look up "crate training". Many of us who did crate train had to go through QUITE an adjustment to get to a "happy crate place". :

It's not an easy dog to own, by any means, but it is the BEST dog. I can't imagine my life with Pippa (she is now 13 months) and I don't want to.

Best of luck with your decision!


----------



## Dee

Hello, and thank you for the response! Yes, I probably would crate train. But I'm flexible about that, if there is a better way. I'll bear in mind the nipping/biting issues. Of course, our collie was also bad for that for a while as a result of his herding instincts. (I still have tooth marks in some of my really old clothing.) On the subject of excercise, one thing that concerns me is that most sources say they need to be able to regularly run off leash. I honestly have no idea where I would be able to allow that without fearing the dog would come to harm. I really, REALLY am smitten with this breed. But I wonder if I am meant to love them from afar....


----------



## Vida

Dmp you are wonderful and so is Merlot.
Made me laugh out load! Why cant I be funny too? :'(
Marry me? 


Oh dear ... I am already married!
(And you are 109 years old)
Life's a bitch......
Xxxxxxxx


----------



## Vida

Anyway..
..you must let a vizsla run. Surely there's a Field or park somewhere you can get to?
Don't get a v if it can't run free,that's the best bit. And you'll be denying yourself a lot of joy! Watching them 'crazy' running makes me laugh every day.
That's my only imput,other than- follow DMP's advice ,and love with all your heart.
A vizsla will change you for the better.. 
.. You sound like a fab person to begin with!


----------



## Dee

Thank you! You guys are great. This is one of the best forums I've ever visited. I'll have to look into where I might be able let a dog run off leash. There may well be such a place. I'm sure that seeing them run free is a beautiful thing. It just seems like it would scary to let one run free and hope they come to no harm. But, if I can't provide for all of their needs properly, I won't do this at all.


----------



## dmp

Vida said:


> Dmp you are wonderful and so is Merlot.
> Made me laugh out load! Why cant I be funny too? :'(
> Marry me?
> 
> 
> Oh dear ... I am already married!
> (And you are 109 years old)
> Life's a bitch......
> Xxxxxxxx



But i'm a YOUNG 109. 109 is the new 87.


----------



## Vida

P.s. I don't crate my dogs x3 !! (I think I will be crucified for this).
I supervise them and train them,( I don't mean to patronize anyone on this forum, sorry!)
But, you don't HAVE to use a crate!
But#2 ! My cat is crated coz the vet took her leg off today :'(


----------



## hotmischief

*¬``````*

Dee welcome to this wonderful forum. 

I have just finished reading through all the very interesting posts. I am a new Vizsla owner (6 month baby boy) myself, and I went through the same questions as you. The exercise issue was my biggest concern as we have an elderly Dane and wanted to walk the two together but not for miles and miles. Someone mentioned that they throw the ball for their dog - which is great exercise, he goes swimming, again great exercise. This is exactly how I plan to give my V more exercise as my Dane slows down with age.

We are fortunate to have lots of places we can walk our dogs off leash (in fact they are very seldom on the leash). With regard to your comment about not having anywhere to let your dog off leash - do you live in a city with no parks??? At weekends my husband I love taking off into the courntryside to find new doggy walks and wonderful scenery. 

There are quite a few people on this forum that live in cities in apartments - I am sure they could advise you how they exercise their dogs.

I think you would make a great Vizsla owner if you can sort out a solution (that you are comfortable with) as to how you are going to exercise your new pup.....not all Vizsla require 2 to 3 hours exercise a day.


----------



## roxy2011

hi dee welcome!!

i chose a visla quite simply as i always wanted a lab but the life expectancy of a v was much longer.
I have owned dogs all of my short life (im in my early 30s) and my little westie/yorkie cross was becoming lonely an slowing down, so i took the plunge and registered on a puppy / breeder website which had alot of reputable breeders (they had to be vetted etc) Roxy was born in south wales in the uk, and i took a short 2.5 hour hourney to go collect her.
I work full time shift work and some days are tougher than others (the early turn for me means getting up at 5 am to feed and walk her before my shift at 7) the good thing i get 4 days off after every 5 shifts and i make it up to her then. 
(she isnt crated she has free run of downstairs and i have great neighbours who let her out through the day for me) 
im with VIDA on the crate thing, trust me i tried but she howled my house down for 3 hours no break and i cracked. she won the sofa im afraid!

dont overthink getting a v my oppinion is they are way less of a chewer/biter/running at folk kinda dog than any collie i have ever met...but equally intelligent.

Roxy is soooo lazy and vocal, promper grumpy if its dark and i turn the light on or open the blinds when shes kipping! its hysterical ... you will have a loyal loving follower who will dive on you steal your biscuits or talk to you til you cant take any more  

do it .... lots of v experienced owners you can come to for advice on here thats for sure


----------



## Vida

Hi, I don't suppose Roxy is an Affanleigh pup?
I know Garreth,that's why I ask.


----------



## adrino

Hi Dee! 
There are already great advices here for you and you seem to be a very reasonable person. 
All I can add that vizslas must run off leash. I've got a 7 months old girl and she gets an hour off leash at the morning and an hour at the afternoons. This way she's happy. She has calmed down a lot in the last 2 months and doesn't need more excercise inside the flat. But only cause she gets the 2 hours outside. Every single day! She's in heat in the last 3 weeks and we only could take her out for leash walks only. She threw tantrums on the lead and most of the time almost pulled my arm out!  :-\
Any other time she's good on leash but not since she doesn't have her off leash time. I can't wait it to be over, she's so much more fun when off leash. Happy and full of life! 

Hope you make the right decision. Vizslas are great dogs, but nothing like any other breed! :


----------



## roxy2011

no sorry shes from capel bangor near aberystwyth 

she has two very lovely cross breed cousins from the same breeder weimerarma/visla they are crazy!!


----------



## Linescreamer

Darcy1311 said:


> The reply from dmp sums up this beautiful breed to a tee.....they just show so much love and in return just ask to be loved along with loads of exercise and lots of training, go on and jump in with your eyes wide open and experience no other breed of dog like it .....


I disagree. There are many other breeds/dogs that will provide what you guys are referring to. This breed is not one to own if you are a coach potato! It's just not fair to the dog.


----------



## Linescreamer

dmp said:


> redbirddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I shouldn't spend so much time with Vizsla Rescue folks.
> 
> But not everyone can stay married to that mad passionate love they met at 18. With a divorce rate over 50% isn't that an indication maybe we should use what is between our ears more and less what is between other parts of our bodies?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divorce rates among married people? Bro - that's a terrible analogy for dog ownership and dog relationships. Maybe we should use Death rates instead? I mean, DEATH rates among people are WAY out of control - happening everywhere. Who knows how many Hungarian LoverDogs are left to shelters because people couldn't stay alive!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A wife / husband or dog remain long after the flame dies down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Flame dies down? Ugh. Never. If somebody somehow magically "loses love" for their committed partner they have MUCH deeper issues. Flames only die when people stop caring, touching, loving. We cannot stop ill-prepared people in a (So far) Free nation from buying the pup their heart desires. Instead of the Owner's Clique, our efforts are probably best-served in encouragement, REAL plain talk, and gentleness, lest we forget OUR Venthusiasm (new word, I own you - you guys cant steal it!  ). I wager, without a passionate start of ANY adult relationship, it's a business arrangement...mere 'friendship'. For Dogs, without being passionate and honest people can't help others find out how to handle things. I fear the attitude you're projecting will do more to drive away GOOD owners. Ever seen the movie "Along came Poly"? Ben Stiller, and Jennifer (My Movie Girlfriend, btw) Aniston.
> Premise is, Ben stiller sells insurance risk analysis. ALL The charts and data scream for him to RUN from Polly. Spoiler alert - good thing at the end he shoves the 'data' where it belongs and follows his HEAD (no, not heart. Love/passion form within the brain. Seperating them simply gives people an 'out' when they decide to get lazy and stop living the Love they professed...but I digress..I did not mean that last bit to rhyme.).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How will you feel in 10 years. A Hungarian Pointer deserves better than "it will all work out."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn't matter how she FEELS in 10 years - we are defined by our actions. Better question: Do you intend to love this creature with all you can?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like Sir McCarthy sang. "Will you still need me, will you still feed me when I'm 64."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like he ALSO sang
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bright are the stars that shine
> Dark is the sky
> I know this love of mine
> Will never die
> And I love her
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cheers!
Click to expand...

Very funny. Sounds like the young stud in the bar is flexing his beer muscles. :


----------



## dmp

^^ you called me a stud.  I hope you're a lady.


----------



## R E McCraith

Times change - People change - but with thoughtful breeding the V will remain the same or IF NOT BRED well they will become designer dogs and lap mutts with no desire to hunt - 1000yrs of work could be gone in our life time - so stay vigilant - LOVE them but HUNT them - Give back to your V something they LOVE and were bred for!


----------



## Darcy1311

Linescreamer said:


> Darcy1311 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The reply from dmp sums up this beautiful breed to a tee.....they just show so much love and in return just ask to be loved along with loads of exercise and lots of training, go on and jump in with your eyes wide open and experience no other breed of dog like it .....
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree. There are many other breeds/dogs that will provide what you guys are referring to. This breed is not one to own if you are a coach potato! It's just not fair to the dog.
Click to expand...

 Did I say this breed is for couch potatoes....I think not...the Vizsla is also called velcro vizsla there IS no other dog like it in those respects........


----------



## flynnandlunasmom

To those worried about preserving the hunt drive in future v's (RedBirdDog and RE McCarith in particular), I understand this, but I have a question. If my v's are not being bred, how would what they do preserve the line anyway? 

For the record, we do hunt training with our second v (she's 1 and will be going for her JH this fall) though we are not planning to hunt her ourselves. Ironically, she was bred to be a show dog/house pet. 

Had we known more when we got our first v 7 years ago we would have hunted with him too but it's too late. He didn't respond to the hunt trainer. He does have a strong drive though and points regularly and we do a lot of intense training with him. He was technically bred to be a hunter and would have been good if we started hunting him at a young age. 

But regardless of whether or not my 2 dogs hunt, one is neutered and one will be soon (and will not breed) so how would that have any affect on the future line of the vizsla? I'm assuming your concerns are specific to those v's who are going to be bred?


----------

